# PictureBox.scale



## Jai (22. November 2005)

Hi Leute

was macht dieser Befehl:

PictureBox1.scale (0-0.1,0-0.1)-(1.1,1.1)

Ich habe in einem PictureBox (PictureBox1) eine Kurve zeichnen lassen. Wenn ich jedoch diesen Befehl davor setze, wird die Kurve nicht mehr abgebildet oder ist nicht zu sehen. Ich muss aber diesen Befehl davor setzen, da er für eine andere Sache (die Erklärung spare ich euch) erforderlich ist.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruß Jai


----------



## mage (23. November 2005)

Scale wird vermutlich, das Bild Skalieren, also in der Grösse ändern. Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut. 
Anschliessend muss die Picturebox das Bild neu zeichnen.
Wenn du im Speicherbereich rumgezeichnet hast, wird vermutlich das alte Bild aus dem Puffer skaliert und neu gezeichnet.
Bleibt deine Kurve nach dem verdecken durch ein anderes Fenster bestehen ?


----------



## Jai (23. November 2005)

Hi mage,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Ich habe die Zahlen in der Klammer mehrmals geändert, und es mit kleineren Zahlen und größeren Zahlen versucht, meine Kurve war leider immer noch nicht zu sehen und zwar nirgends.

Am ende habe ich diesen Befehl rausgenommen und dafür auf eine andere Kleinigkeit im Programm verzichten müssen.

Gruß Jai


----------



## Shakie (23. November 2005)

```
PictureBox1.scale (0-0.1,0-0.1)-(1.1,1.1)
```

Damit werden die minimalen X- und Y-Werte auf -0,1, die maximalen X und Y-Werte auf jeweils 1,1 gesetzt.
Das heißt, das "Koordinatensystem" der Picturebox wurde verändert. Wenn du nun einen Punkt beispielsweise mit 

```
PictureBox.PSet (X,Y),Farbe
```
 anmalen möchtest, dann müssen X und Y im Bereich von -0,1 und 1,1 liegen.
Ich finde das grad irgendwie schwierig zum erklären.....hast du's trotzdem verstanden?


----------

